# ICSI after IVF CONFUSED +WORRIED



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. We are about to have ICSI after two failed IVF cycles.  Our first cycle at Origin got us 10 fertilised embryos (2 transferred but didn't stick, the rest not suitable for freezing) Six months later at RFC out of 11 eggs collected we had zero fertilisation.  As a result we are now about to start our first cycle of ICSI at RFC.  Are we mental to be going back to the facility that gave us zero fertilisation? Has any one any experience similar to us where they had great fertilisation followed by nothing.  We self funded our first cycle and will be self funding this ICSI one.  I just don't know if I have faith in the embryology team at the RFC, on the other hand Origin doesn't seem to have a lead clinician for the monitoring side.  I suppose I wish we had other options here in NI. Can any body offer any similar experience or advice.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yellowhope,

Its wick having only two options here. Going outside ni isnt always easy for some of us. I guess you have to choose the clinic you feel most comfortable with. If the problem was fertilization then you should get better results with icsi as the embryologist will be ensuring all eggs suitable have a sperm injected into them as opposed to leaving it up to the sperm to do the job itself. Were they able to give you a reason as to why the results were so different second time around?? Our first cycle out of 8 only 2 fertilized with isci, one abnormally. Origin were able to tell us both sperm and eggs were poor quality, but im guessing everything looked okay for you if they went ahead with ivf as opposed to icsi at the time?? 

Hoping its third time lucky for you.

Katie x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Katie

They could not give any reason for the lack of fertilisation.  They said that the egg quality was fine when they tested them and that the sperm were also fine.  I have not  even started this next cycle and I'm having sleepless nights already.  The only reason we changed clinic for cycle 2 was that we had reached the top of the health service list.  Had we not we would have continued on with Origin.  Just wish that Dr Brett was still there as I had a lot of faith in her.  Can't help but think the last time had something to do with the lab process in embryology....


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yellowhope,

It has seemed to happen to quite a few people on here from rfc, but im sure it happens everywhere and as the number of people at rfc is greater, it just seems like happens more there. I wouldnt like to think it was something to do with lab and they didnt tell you about it. Surely they wouldnt put people through that?? 

I agree completely about dr brett. She was great. I have no idea why she left origin after such a short time but its v disappointing for her patients. 

Maybe you could try something to help you relax and sleep like meditation or acupuncture??


Katie


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yellowhope

We had zero fertilisation on our first IVF cycle in Royal.  We then changed to ICSI and had our baby.  We then we to Origin and had worse fertilisation percentages there but still got a BFP.  

Nobody can give you a reason for zero fertilisation which is annoying but ICSI will help.


----------

